# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  53 tuổi, Madonna lại đắm đuối hôn tình trẻ

## dinhduongchobe

*53 tuổi, Madonna lại đắm đuối hôn tình trẻ*
Thứ Ba, ngày 16/08/2011, 12:30
*Dù chênh lệch tới 24 tuổi nhưng Madonna và chàng phi công Brahim Zaibat vẫn rất hạnh phúc khi ở bên nhau*
Modonna vừa bước sang tuổi 53 nhưng có vẻ như nữ ca sĩ này chẳng buồn bận tâm tới vấn đề tuổi tác. Cô vừa bị bắt gặp khi xuất hiện trên bờ biển và đắm đuối hôn người tình trẻ Brahim Zaibat.

_Madonna đắm đuối hôn người tình trẻ_
Bất chấp bị các tay săn ảnh làm phiền, cặp đôi này vẫn dành cho nhau những nụ hôn ngọt ngào và những cử chỉ thân mật. Tờ Dailymail đưa ra lời bình luận rằng, trong buổi đi chơi này, Madonna trông chẳng khác gì một cô nàng mới lớn trong buổi hẹn hò với người yêu.

Trong khi cặp đôi này mải miết âu yếm nhau thì hai người con nuôi của Madonna là David và Mercy cũng thoải mái nô đùa trên cát.


_Madonna cùng người tình và hai người con nuôi trên bãi biển_
Tuy nhiên, sau cú sốc đó, bà Patricia đã bênh vực Madonna trước những lời chỉ trích. Bà nói: "Madonna cũng chỉ là một người phụ nữ như tất cả những người phụ nữ khác. Cô ấy là một nghệ sĩ vĩ đại và cô ấy nổi tiếng khắp thế giới, dĩ nhiên là thế nhưng hơn cả, cô ấy là một người phụ nữ". Mẹ của Brahim thậm chí còn tiết lộ rằng, khi bà còn học trung học thì Madonna chính là thần tượng của bà.

Trước khi đến với Brahim Zaibat, Madonna đã từng ly hôn hai lần và từng cặp kè với một phi công trẻ khác là người mẫu 24 tuổi Jusus Luz.

_Phi công trẻ trước đây của Madonna Jesus Luz_
Các tin khác:
choi game
mang thai 
mang thai thang thu 5 
suc khoe ba bau

----------

